# Financial help for elderly/disabled in Spain



## NickiD (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

My mum has been living in Span for several years now, but had to stop work 6 months ago as she is waiting for a hip replacement operation and can barely walk.

There have been mix-ups which have led to her not getting her UK pension this year (the pensions office think she's dead for some reason, and whenever she speaks to them they're no help at all).

Does anybody know of any financial assistance that may be available out there to help in this sort of case? 

She was getting sickness benefit for a little while (paid by the Spanish social security), but this has now stopped too, and she has no money left at all to pay rent or buy food.

I have sent money out to her, but can't keep doing this as I have a small child and a large mortgage!!!

We have discussed her coming back to the UK, but from what I hear, she would be towards the bottom of the list for any housing assistance as she's an expat.

If anyone has any advice or ideas, they'd be very gratefully received

Thanks

NickiD


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

NickiD said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mum has been living in Span for several years now, but had to stop work 6 months ago as she is waiting for a hip replacement operation and can barely walk.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicki
Been away so couldn't reply

How long has your mother been working here? Has she been paying "NI"? How long did she get payments for before they stopped? Does she have a full medical card? You mention pension so presumably she is over 60?


----------



## NickiD (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the response. She's been living in Spain for 7 years and has been paying NI, and yes, she's over 60 - she's 63. I believe she does have a full medical card, as she is currently under the care of a consultant whilst waiting for a hip replacement due to severe arthritis.

I have found a branch of Age Concern in Estepona who are giving her lots of assistance now in trying to restart her pension payments - she was getting them fine for 3 years and they stopped in Jan this year as the pensions people thought she was dead as she didn't respond to some letters they sent that she never received. 

Things seem to be slightly more under control now - I guess I just panicked a bit earlier in the week - didn't like thinking of her so far away with no food and no money...

Thanks

NickiD


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

NickiD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. She's been living in Spain for 7 years and has been paying NI, and yes, she's over 60 - she's 63. I believe she does have a full medical card, as she is currently under the care of a consultant whilst waiting for a hip replacement due to severe arthritis.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it. You could always try the HELP organisation. They are dotted all around here in the CB, and I am sure they would be your way too. Just google it, i.e. Help Denia


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 7, 2008)

If she has worked in the UK, request form E301 from HM Revenue and Customs. She will need to take this, along with any and all documentation relating to her working history and illness, to her local INEM (the Employment people) who will probably direct her to her Social Security office. In the interim they may be able to arrange a minimum payment, as she is over 52 and has no income. Form E301 will help in claiming sickness benefit, as it tells them her UK work history.
Her sickness benefit should not have been stopped if she is signed off by a doctor as being unable to work.
Where does she live? I would suggest she went to her local workers Union (UGT or CCOO) for further help and advice.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Boadicea said:


> Her sickness benefit should not have been stopped if she is signed off by a doctor as being unable to work.


6 months is a bit of a watershed date - GENERALLY after being "sick" for 6 months you'll have to submit to an "evaluation" other than the GP's. Basically you stop being "sick" and become "unfit". May even result in invalidity type payments. Have had several Spanish friends go through it. But if you're UNABLE to work I'm not sure how the INEM operates. Basically they pay you because you're on the "ready to work" list. But the period of payment unless you meet age/income criteria is limited and based on your employment record (and paid dues) during the last 6 years.


----------



## kulkul (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi There,
I am just going through the process at the moment and will keep you informed of the stages.
I have been told by my doctor that I have to have an operation on my hand which is not allowing me to work.
1/ I went to my GP and asked for the (Baja)this means that I am at present unable to work - sick benifit.
2/ I then had to go to Servef (Spanish Unemployment office) and sign on (Presentaciones) (You fill a booklet in and it tells you all that is needed in regards to paperwork for the Inem)- then I signed off again with the (baja.) This they done till 2011 or until I resign again (the alta) to say I am ok recovered.
I also have to go to my GP every week and get a new cirtificate to prove that I am unable to work.
3/ Then I have to go to the other office (Inem) who sort out the payments and documentation.
This I am doing next week as there is a back log.


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

If the pension has yet to be restarted then call the British Consulate in Malaga and ask to talk to the pension, benefit and healthcare team - they will be able to advise how to get it re-started quickly.

If you mother's sickness benefit has stopped, check that she told Spain about the time worked in the UK when she applied for it. If she did tell them then she needs to go to INEM to apply for the over-52s subsidio - for this she will need an E301 from the HMRC. Again, the team in the Malaga consulate can help.

In fact, tell her to give them a call anyway. They will find out exactly what her situation is and be able to advise accordingly.


----------

